# Beavertail B2 with 2 Stroke 50 HP Yamaha prop help



## Jason Cromwell (Jun 20, 2016)

Jason Cromwell said:


> I’ve got a 2009 Beavertail B2 with a 50 HP Yamaha 2 stroke. At 5500 rpms, I’m getting around 24knots, but think the boat should be around 28-30 knots. The prop I have came with the boat, only markings on it say “11”. Any suggestions on what pitch I should get ? Boat has trim tabs so hole shot is not a problem, really just want to get better top end speed out of the boat. Any suggestions or comments appreciated, thanks in advance !


Went out today and ran the boat to get some numbers. At 5600 RPMs and a half tank of fuel, boat ran 25.2 knots


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Those numbers actually look pretty good. An 11 pitch prop at 5600 rpm with a 1.85 gear ratio is only slipping about 8% at 29 mph.


----------

